# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Cái gì đây?

## thoitrangpk

Một hôm, người đàn ông đẹp trai-nhất-thế-gian đang đi dạo với người đàn bà xinh đẹp nhất thế gian thì bỗng nhiên anh ta vấp cục đá té úp mặt xuống đất. Người đàn bà xinh đẹp nhất thế gian vội vàng chạy lại đỡ anh ta dậy và nói : "............". Theo bạn thì cô ta nói câu gì nào?

----------


## nguyenle

dễ ờm...quẹt diêm,câu này nghe wai

----------


## Thinhquang chemi

Haha chắc khi té úp mặt xuống đất thì trên khuôn mặt của người đàn ông chắn chắn sẽ bị chầy và sẽ ko còn là người đàn ông đep nhất nữa. Thì câu nói của người đàn bà là " Haha bây giờ ta là người đẹp nhất thế gian" ^_^, trả lời thế có đúng ko???

----------


## phuongdtn

cô ta sẽ nói là "úi rùi ui cái gì thế này" vì cô ấy nhìn thấy trên mặt người đàn ông kia có cái gì đó bất thường, ngã trúng cái vật gì đó chăng

----------


## anhvan

cái gì đây
vì người đàn ông bị ngã nên mặt xấu wá người đàn bà ko nhận ra
có đúng ko bạn.

----------


## evashopping

người đàn bà sẽ nói " tôi đẹp quá sao mà anh ngắm hoài đến nỗi té vậy."

----------


## sangdv291

mình đoán người đàn bà nói "chắc là bữa nay dc đi với người phụ nữ đẹp nhất thế gian nên tâm trạng để nên mây vì thế mới té" có đúng không hả bạn =))

----------


## AnhKhoa

theo mình thi người con gái đẹp nhất thế gian nói : "anh có bị sao ko cục cưng của em " .đúng kô bạn[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hautran200594

đề nghị các bạn up bài sau 1 thời gian up luôn câu trả lời nha.

----------


## TranElly

bà ta cười hahahahahhaha Bzo ta la no1

----------


## sonseo9x5s

Anh CHIMSE_GOI_DAIBANG có làm sao không ?

----------


## lebachit

Post câu hỏi mà không cho câu trả lời. Quả là no.1!

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

sai . bà ta cười hohohohohohohoho => hận đời vô đối

----------


## gameonline10

*Đi đâu mà vội mà vàng,
Mà vấp phải đá mà ...*

----------


## lamchuong95

ba ta tra loi la: "đồ mụ "hehe

----------


## metoodiep247

đàn bà:chết rồi hỏng mặt rồi!:shifty:
đàn ông:ko sao :1eye cảm ơn:wacko:
đàn bà:ko #-ohỏng mất mặt dường nhà tôi rồi:lick: :a:

----------


## gg.satthutq94

Ba ta cuoi va noi!may ma cua quy van con.Heeeeeeeeee!

----------


## nguyenhuongit

bà ấy nói: "kakakakakakakaka, mày ngu lắm, cục đá tao iễm mày đấy, đẹp nhất thế gian chĩ là tau mà thoy, kakaka"

----------


## dongeriko

người đàn bà sẽ nói răng: anh ơi anh còn cái răng nào nữa ko anh[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## vlzmaytinh

còn chứ sao không .Còn nguyên cả hàm nữa tề.

----------


## danga

> còn chứ sao không .Còn nguyên cả hàm nữa tề.


hàm thì còn em ah, nhưng răng ko còn[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## nguyenbinhtai123

câu này củ chuối nhỉ, bác nào ra câu hỏi thì giải đáp đi

----------


## seoomohtx

Bà Ta sẽ bảo là có ai đẹp hơn em hay sao mà anh nhìn tới mức phải vồ ếch vậy?

----------


## trunghehe

nguoi dan ba khi chay den do nguoi dan ong dep nhat the gin day va nhin thay khuon mat chay suoc cua ong ta..chac chan nguoi dan ba se rat thuong tiec va noi...! chao anh em ve..vi nguoi dan ong khong con dep trai nhu truoc kia nua..........

----------


## hoangminh2016

người phụ se quát vào mặt anh ta rằng:" ĐI VỚI TÔI RỒI CÒN NGẮM CON NÀO VẬY HẢ?":realmad:

----------

